# thanks for a great day at Burghley



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I know from experience how hard these type of events are to organise and run on the day! So many thanks to all those involved and a BIG thank you.How about Castle Howard in Yorkshire next year...great venue and soooooo near my home!! ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

what was that I heard you say? You'd love to orgaiise next year's event??   ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

eurm......well more than pleased to help


----------

